# Ferry Disruptions



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Note from BBC site that French fishermen are very active at Cherbourg BBC news anyone come across any news about calais?


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Just got back yesterday from our first trip to France for a week and had no problems at Calais. Although we were delayed boarding the ferry for half an hour when we set off from Dover at the start of holiday.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Leaky said:


> Although we were delayed boarding the ferry for half an hour when we set off from Dover at the start of holiday.


Must check for tomorrow when we set off. Doing a 02:00 sail so if like last year should be quietish...... :? :?    :roll: :roll:

Johnny F


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

We sailed out with Sea France using the M/H discount at 2am on the Sat and return ferry was 2.45am the following Sun,£54  we booked two weeks prior.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Note from BBC site that French fishermen are very active at Cherbourg BBC news anyone come across any news about calais?


I use : http://www.bbc.co.uk/kent/ to get a bit more local.
Doesn't seem to be any ferry problem Dover/Calais at the moment.


----------



## 112846 (May 31, 2008)

*M/H discount ticket availability?*

We are new to motorhoming, and the first one we'll do is S England roundtrip starting from Hungary. 
I rented the M/H, and checked the ferry price (Calais-Dover, roundtrip). The offer is a massive - €350+ for a motorhome (l:6,40m, h:305m, w:2,20m). Any advise how to get an attractive price, like yours?

Mihály



Leaky said:


> We sailed out with Sea France using the M/H discount at 2am on the Sat and return ferry was 2.45am the following Sun,£54  we booked two weeks prior.


 :evil:


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Glad to hear OK on Dover/Calais. We on way next Sunday night Monday morning at 02.45 and got a £65 return for our Caravelle.

Only thing now is to find somewhere to get my head down for a few hours prior, so we can go fresh from Calais at 05.15 arrival.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Came home last week and all the main approach roads leading in to the dockside were blocked at strategic places and the police were routing trucks and cars all over the place to get around them.
I you remember the old road to the port go that way, otherwise if you come off the roundabout that goes of to the fuel yard and cheap beer joint take the 3rd exit and that will take you to the roundabout where you park up or checkin. This road cuts off all the deviations and is kept open not to upset the locals.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Which port Richard? We are returning via Calais but until 4th July, so maybe it will be the yanks we will be struggling with rather than Frogs.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

We are new to motorhoming, and the first one we'll do is S England roundtrip starting from Hungary. 
I rented the M/H, and checked the ferry price (Calais-Dover, roundtrip). The offer is a massive - €350+ for a motorhome (l:6,40m, h:305m, w:2,20m). Any advise how to get an attractive price, like yours? 

Mihály 


Hi, you shouldn't need to pay anything like E350 as long as you are prepared to travel off peak. If you cannot get a better price from the companies at Calais have a look at Norfolk line ferries from Dunkirk to Dover. i have just had a quick look and you should be able to get an off peak return for about E150.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Derek
The frog I was referring to was the camp at Kockelshuere I was told this translated means the frog I went through Calais
Kind regards


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

cherbourg was a mare last weekend. burning tyre blockades and all and sundry joining in ! 
Local recommended trying early sunday morning as the strikers would have been on the beer all day sat and sleeping in !
It was true, sunday am place was like a ghost town, straight in and on the boat !

Things may get more interesting as the fishermen had reduced their action before an EU meeting today. That didnt go well for them so I would expect an escalation. BTW we couldnt find any information about the problems at cherbourg till we got there. The doverport site is reguarly updated for dover issues.


----------

